# Honda GCV 160



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

I have this 'new' (hardly used) Karcher Pressure Washer that has a Honda GCV 160.

It used to be real smooth running after the choke was fully IN.

Now, I have to pull the choke OUT some ways until I get a smooth run.

I have included some links with video and sound that show what I am referring to.



















Here is the Video First part with the Choke fully Depressed.

Second part somewhere in between IN and OUT.

http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/8524/twopart.mp4


Pulling the Choke In--between works great but before it worked without fiddling with the choke lever.

I don't see any adjustment anything !!! 

Any Ideas?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thee carb might be getting dirty or starting to collevt varnish, put some SeaFoam in the tank and run it for 15 minutes then let it set for 15 then run for 15 again. The SeaFoam will desolve the varnish if that is the problem. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If Geo's suggestion doesn't work, price a carburetor, it's probably less than $30 and would save you headaches trying to get that one working, and you could be using it again.


----------



## rirusshob (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you guys for your answers; I'll try cleaning with Seafoam first.

Like I said, this engine is fairly new and 'all of the sudden' the intermittent idle started while I was using it. hummm?


----------

